# EXCULIBUR iImperial - что за инструмент?



## _Scandalli_ (29 Ноя 2012)

Продают аккордеон, вот текст: 
"Италоамериканского производства. Полный, 41/120 клавиш. Правая рука - 4х-голосый, схема LMMH, 13 регистров, +пальм-мастер регистр. Отлично настроен, Ля-440гц, разлив- стандартный (для Ля 1окт. + 15,5цента,или 4,09гц)". Кто имел с ним дело? Опишите, расскажите, если не трудно. Вот фото:


----------



## gofrey_ivanych (21 Дек 2012)

http://ebaytoday.ru/catalog/Musical_Instruments_and_Gear/Accordion_and_Concertin
a//300824669146-item.html


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (23 Дек 2012)

Смахивает больше на Китай. Мой сын играет на Excalibur, так это просто Golden Cup из Китая, немного доработанный в США. На счёт Италии не знаю: может у них для дорогих моделей некоторые детали ( напр. голоса ) итальянские?


----------



## gofrey_ivanych (23 Дек 2012)

а как отличить дорогую модель от недорогой ? у них все модели пестрые с громкими названиями вроде этого , но все же это китай ? или американец ? и к стати кто нибудь пользовался этим сайтом ? http://ebaytoday.ru/catalog/Musical_Instruments_and_Gear/Accordion_and_Concertin
a//300824669146-item.html там попадаются очень хорошие модели не так дорого , и почему цены там очень отличаются ?! заранее спасибо за коменты


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (23 Дек 2012)

Я же Вам объяснил, это Китай. Китайская компания Golden Cup делает эту низкокачественную продукцию и поставляет её компании Excalibur в СШа, штат Висконсин, где сидит доктор Кроненберг и "дорабатывает" ( т. е. немного подправляет ) продукцию Golden Cup, наклеивает марку Excalibur и выставляет на E-Bay на продажу. Все подробности на сайте http://www.excaliburaccordions.com. 
Вот у них я и купил сыну трёхрядный шестидесятибасовый кнопочный аккордеон. Качество посредное, но так ничего, звук очень приятный и чистый. Если купите, возможно придётся ещё носить мастеру на "доработку". Просто зачем заказывать китайскую продукцию из США, в то время как в России есть тот же Golden Cup, Farinelli и т. д.
Я просто со временем рассчитываю приобрести у них кнопочный аккордеон с ломаной декой; там, надеюсь, качество должно быть лучше.


----------

